# First scroll saw advice, please



## Wilder

Hi,
I really want to try my hand at scroll sawing, and for Christmas my other half bought me a Record Power SS16V saw. I read the reviews, and looked up what I needed in a saw (eg variable speed and able to take plain end blades), and the Record seemed good value for money. Well, you know what they say about if something seems too good to be true it usually is.......

Having spent the time since Christmas obtaining blades, a square and other bits and pieces I finally set my workstation up and gathered my tools and my scroll saw book and opened the box with great excitement, only to find........ The LED light didn't work and the pipe for the dust blower was cracked. OK, so no big deal really I guess. However, when I tried to put in a new blade the old one snapped and the lower arm of the saw 'dropped'. I tried everything I could think of but the arm was just too low to fit the allen key in to release the blade clamp, and when I tried to lift the lower arm it was still at least 2cms too low to fit the upper end of the blade into its clamp.

So, sadly it has had to go back to the supplier for a refund.

Which brings me to the whole point of this post (sorry for rambling a bit there!) - does anyone have any recommendations for a saw for a total beginner without too much spare cash? I have seen people recommending saws in the region of £500, but simply don't have that sort of dosh to spare. I am thinking of somewhere in the £100 - £125 mark.

Oh, and to add to things, I live in France, so any supplier recommended would ideally have to deliver abroad.  

Hope someone can help me.

Chris


----------



## Blister

Chris

You have a problem  

Quality costs 

You will be better off buying a used saw 

you may get a £300 saw for £150 second hand or a Hegner multicut 1 

The cheapest descent saw is a Hegner clone from axminster power tools 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod32495/



:wink:


----------



## Leo

This will upset the people who have good quality fret/scroll saws, so I apologise for this in advance  #-o .

I have only just started scrollsawing when I bought a cheap as chips one from LIDL. ( Parkside ), it was 65 euros, I know that it isn't a great one, but to be honest, for practising the art of scrollsaw work, it is fine. I will run this one into the ground and ruin it (hammer) , but that, for me anyway, is ok. :shock: ,I can then look at quality at a later date, when I am more proficient and gentler on the quality one :shock: .

BTW. I have found that using blades from Mike had made this saw much better to use, thank you Mike !!!! =D> 

I realise that quality is the best route, most of the time, but I got through some very nice tools ( worn them away ) when I started woodturning and wish I had practices on cheaper ones first. .

just my 2 euros worth ( with inflation ).

Leo


----------



## Chippygeoff

Hi Chris. I was sorry to read of your misfortune concerning your record scroll saw. I have had the same problem but with other products supplied by record. The sad fact is that most people are under the misconception that record power tools are okay, well, they were years ago but like most household names now in the wood working world nearly everything come from China. containers of the the stuff arrive at the record power tool base and then it is simply sent to the various outlets all over the Uk. When you get the scroll saw you are in a way getting it straight from China and they have no idea what scroll sawing is all about. Your best bet is to always visit an outlet and see one in the flesh and maybe even try one out. Wood working shows are good for that.

You could look at the SIP scroll saw, its not bad and will do everything you want to do on it. A lot of scroll saws on the market today are all from the far east and if you look real close most of them are one and the same machine, different suppliers just paint them in their colours and put their own logo on as if the saw was exclusive to them. Sadly if you want a decent scroll saw you are looking at serious money. I have two scroll saws and did not have any change from a grand, its as the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. Whatever you go for make sure it takes pin less blades and has variable speed and I wish you well.

Geoff


----------



## Wilder

Thank you all for your replies. Sadly my finances just won't stretch to over £150 at this time, especially as I might discover I am rubbish at scroll sawing! 

Blister: One of the ones you recommended was from Axminster, and I notice that they do a cheaper one, the AWVFS. (Sorry I am not allowed to post a link). Do any of you know anything about this saw? There is also the advantage that they deliver to France!

I have looked at French websites, but although there are nots of cheap ones listed I do not recognise any of the names, and nowhere does it say whether the saws take plain or pin end blades. I have also had problems in the past with instruction manuals being in French only, and my French does not run to technical stuff! Sadly the only places in our area that actually sell tools are the French equivalent of B&Q, and the only scroll saw they have is one by FAR Tools, which takes pin end blades.

Leo: Looked in our local Lidl, but (as I suspected) they didn't have any! 

Geoff: SIP only deliver to the UK, but I am having a trawl through websites to see if any of their stockists deliver to France.

Thank you again for your replies so far.


----------



## Blister

one in France

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Hegner-Dekupiersage- ... 3a6f0aa922

:wink:


----------



## theartfulbodger

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod724456/

I have this one and my only complaint is that it's a pig to get to the bottom blade clamp. Otherwise no issues at all. But it is the only scrollsaw I've used.


----------



## Gill

Blister":17supbv0 said:


> one in France
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Hegner-Dekupiersage- ... 3a6f0aa922
> 
> :wink:



That'll go for a darned sight more than the 262,11 EUR already bid  .

Chris, you've had some good advice; I'm afraid that the price of saws has rocketed recently and you'll be hard pressed to find a decent new saw within your price range. If I was in your situation, I would be looking for a second-hand Hegner 1. I know they don't have variable speed but variable speed isn't the be all and end all for a scroll saw. Whatever saw you eventually get, first of all you will need to master your cutting technique and there is no better saw for this than the Hegner 1 because it has very little vibration, it is quiet, and it does not have the distraction of variable speed. Honestly, you only need VS if you are cutting very thin material. If you are a newcomer to scrolling that will not be a problem until you have mastered your technique, during which time you will find out if you enjoy scrolling. Indeed, I've known semi-professional scrollers who have used nothing but a basic Hegner 1.

Oh, and Hegners tend to hold their value if you decide to upgrade later. Moreover, if you ever need spares then buying them won't be a problem.


----------

